# Forward Facing Work Light Kit



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For those of you with a FEL which can obscure your headlight output due to the FEL bucket blocking them; here is what I installed on my 4410 which helped out immensely and was not too expensive to install. The toughest part of the installation is snaking the wirew up through the ROPS. I did this with some plastic coated clothes hanging wire. It comes complete with all the parts, wire, Scotch Locks (I don't like these and did not use them) and instructions you need. If you install just one of each light kit. (i.e. forward facing & rearward facing light kits); the existing wire harness already has a spare connection for each. If you install dual forward facing and rearward facinglight kits as I did; you will need to make a Y type wire adaptor to plug everything in. The forward facing light kit actually requires the ROPS brush guard kit (part # LVB25236) and the light kit part # LVB25023. The light mounts to the top of the brush guard . The Rear work light kit was very similar to the front facing but had some different hardware (part # LV910502) I install dual rear work light and I will have to post some picture of those later. I paid $38 each for the rear work light kit, $35 for the fronts light kits. I forgot what the brush guard kit cost but I think it was $27. I can check and verify later. Overall I rate the kits and guards very high. They add a great deal of visibility and help to extend the work day after dusk and dark. Not a bad add on for a not too much money.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=13117">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a rear view picture which shows the mounting hardware and wiring.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=13119">


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Are those JD part #'s? Exactly where did you purchase them?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes those are JD part #'s and I purchased my kits from Hutson Ag in Russelville, KY. I know the guy who works the parts counter and he gives me VERY good prices. If you want to order from there, let me know and I can give you their toll free phone number.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I purchased some round rubber mounted worklights that I'm going to mount on my snowblower for the same issues. I'll probably pick up some additional ones for the FNH1715.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

chief what are those lights under the amber ones for?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *chief what are those lights under the amber ones for? *


Turn signal/flasher lights.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't think the Deere light would work with the Cab or work very well at least. I agree with you thoughts about contacting Curtis to see if they have some work lights that will mount to the cab. I have used my work lights many times to get that last bit of work done after the sun has gone down. Real handy! :thumbsup:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice chief. I have already added the brush gaurd and am just biding my time to purchase the aux lights. Anxious to see the rear work lights mounted.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest dual front AND rear facing worklights. That is what I now have on my tractor. I fabbed up some Y's or pig tails to plug all 4 lights into the 2 factory wire harness connectors. I called the dealer to ensure the switch would handle 4 light and they said no problem. It is real nice to have full visibility all around like that but they sure do draw the bugs! :argh: :argh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Be sure to post some pics! :thumbsup: Sounds like it is going to be lookin' sharp.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I was just recently complaining about the crappy backup lights on my truck. Maybe my eyes are just getting old. *LOL!*
These'd be a great auxillary light source for that use too (but I'd probably need to use a relay, with the factory signal as a trigger).


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *I was just recently complaining about the crappy backup lights on my truck. Maybe my eyes are just getting old. LOL!
> These'd be a great auxillary light source for that use too (but I'd probably need to use a relay, with the factory signal as a trigger). *


I would not use the factory turn signal flasher as a light source. 

There's 2 ways to do a connection in this matter
1. Hook to the hot lead of your back-up lights (that's the easiest and what I did on my Dodge Rams)
2. The get even method is to put the lights on the back and then add addition wire all the way to the cab and then use a known hot in the fuse block and a simple toggle switch, That way you have complete control of the lights. When someones uses their highbeams and refuses to dim you hit the switch and get even.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *I would not use the factory turn signal flasher as a light source. *


Sorry, I didn't express myself clearly. I meant to say: I'd use the hot lead to the factory backup bulb to trigger the relay thereby dumping full volts/amps to the lights.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I forgot I also used a water tight relay that I attached with tie wraps to the wiring.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm with Chief and Keeweenaw4310 in wanting good lights on my tractor. Since I live in the northern latitudes, it gets dark around 5 PM during Dec and Jan. If I have to plow snow, or do any work at all after work, I'm working long past twilight and need lights. Some gain can be had by upgrading the stock bulbs, keeping light lenses clean, and your electrical system operating properly. But extra lights sure are nice. Thanks to all for posting info on the various ways you have added illumination to your machines.


----------

